# Babbo vs papà



## Kaia

Ciao!
Vorrei dire "papá" di diversi modi, altroche "babbo"...sapete qualche altro modo di dirlo? Intendo informalmente. 
-Grazie-


----------



## El Estudiante

Ciao!

Guarda questo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27577


----------



## Kaia

Grazie, El Estudiante, ma per esempio posso dire questo: _Oggi voglio dedicare un sorriso al mio babbo perché mi ha fatto una colazione spettacolare?_ 
C'é un'altra parola invece di "babbo" per significare "papá"?


----------



## Elisa68

Kaia said:
			
		

> Grazie, El Estudiante, ma per esempio posso dire questo: _Oggi voglio dedicare un sorriso al mio babbo perché mi ha fatto (meglio preparato) una colazione spettacolare?_
> C'é un'altra parola invece di "babbo" per significare "papá"?


Sì Kaia, la tua frase è perfetta.
No, non mi vengono in mente altri modi oltre a_ papà_ e _babbo_.


----------



## Silvia

Kaia said:
			
		

> Grazie, El Estudiante, ma per esempio posso dire questo: _Oggi voglio dedicare un sorriso al mio babbo perché mi ha *preparato* una colazione spettacolare?_
> C'é un'altra parola invece di "babbo" per significare "papá"?


Hai letto il thread indicato nel link e postato da El Estudiante? Ci sono tutti i sinonimi di papà. Se non fosse ancora abbastanza chiaro, il termine babbo non è usato in tutta Italia, quasi esclusivamente dai toscani.


----------



## TimeHP

Padre -   Father
Papà  -   Daddy   _ il più usato_
Pa'     -   Dad      _abbastanza usato, parlando_
Papino -             _usato qualche volta dai bambini piccoli_ 
Papi                   _usato al nord, un pò snob_
Babbo               _ un pochino antiquato e usato soprattutto in Toscana_
Babbino              _diminutivo di Babbo_

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

> Papi _usato al nord, un pò snob_


 
Quando mio padre è venuto a trovarmi in Sicilia, tutti i miei amici lo hanno chiamato "papi."  Forse era uno scherzo, ma gli piaceva un sacco.


----------



## TimeHP

Se un bambino piccolo usa _papi,_ nessuno ci fa caso.
Se invece dei ragazzini più grandi, diciamo di 11-12 anni, parlano del loro_ papi_, può risultare un pò snob, se non addirittura fastidioso.
Personalmente trovo il vocabolo irritante (caso raro, se non unico...)
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

molto milanese! Una delle cose che irrità è che nella Milano bene (che espressione) la mamma viene chiamata mami, e il papà papi! 
Ci sono tanti esempi (film, commedie, etc etc) in cui proprio per fare riferimento ad un certo atteggiamento snob milanese (parlo da milanese) come diceva TimeHP si usano queste paroline, effettivamente fastidiose!
Il più classico rimane comunque papà!


----------



## ElaineG

> Se invece dei ragazzini più grandi, diciamo di 11-12 anni, parlano del loro_ papi_, può risultare un pò snob, se non addirittura fastidioso.
> Personalmente trovo il vocabolo irritante (caso raro, se non unico...)


 
Visto che tutti i miei amici erano siciliani di trenta-qualcosa, sono ormai convinta che si trattava di uno scherzo.

Ma non dirò niente a mio padre -- lo chiamo ancora "papi" e gli piace.


----------



## CristinaBurke

Secondo me non era uno scherzo, è vero che nei film risulta snob, ma dipende dall'intonazione e dal modo in cui viene detto. A volte lo uso, rivolgendomi a mio papà, gli dico "il mio papi" e lo dico in modo "tenero".


----------



## Saoul

E' verissio quello che dice CristinaBurke! Anch'io lo uso in modo non ironico e tenero! 
Ha diciamo una doppia valenza... sia snobbino, che tenero!


----------



## TimeHP

Sicuramente il tuo caso è diverso, ElaineG.
Il fatto che tuo padre sia straniero, può aver indotto i tuoi amici a chiamarlo _papi -_ parola dal suono vagamente esotico.
Inoltre immagino che il tono usato sarà stato sicuramente diverso da quello a cui mi riferisco.
Peccato che non possa farti sentire cosa intendo! 
Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

Posso immaginare le ragazze snob di NY che dicono "Daddy" all'età di 15-16 (e anche di più) (detto con le dente serrate) -- ha una sfumatura simile (penso) e sì, è noioso!


----------



## TimeHP

Esatto! Proprio così!
Ciao


----------



## victoria luz

Un'ulteriore annotazione a difesa della buona fede dei tuoi amici, Elaine (ed in tema con il thread). Come è stato rilevato, il sostantivo babbo è usato quasi esclusivamente dai toscani (eccezion fatta per babbo natale). Come aggettivo, però, lo stesso termine è ampiamente usato in Sicilia...per alludere ad una persona non esattamente sveglia e brillante!
Meglio che abbiano usato il milanese che il toscano, quindi


----------



## TimeHP

Da noi ci sono alcune varianti per esprimere lo stesso concetto, Victoria.
Oltre a _babbo_, si usa _babbio_, _babbione_, _babbollo_ e, naturalmente, _babbeo_.
Parole abbastanza comuni, soprattutto tra i giovani. Quando qualcuno fa qualcosa di sbagliato, il commento può essere:
_Che babbio! _
_Che babbo!_
_Che babbollo! _
_ecc._
Tuttavia non penso che sia per irriverenza verso la figura paterna.
Ciao


----------



## Alex_88

Io mio padre, lo chiamo quasi sempre "papi"...ed è piuttosto normale qui a Palermo...e non credo abbia alcuna valenza snob...


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, Alex. Abitavo molto vicino a Palermo quando i miei amici hanno dato il nomignolo "Papi" a mio padre!


----------



## Alex_88

Allora sono sicura che il loro appellativo non voleva essere offensivo!


----------



## Kaia

Grazie a tutti per essere tanto gentile con me!
-K-


----------



## Silvia

Credo che il termine papi sia usato quasi esclusivamente da un figlio o da una figlia, non per rivolgersi al genitore di un amico. Addirittura, non dappertutto ci si rivolge ai suoceri chiamandoli papà e mamma, prevalentemente in determinate aree geografiche.


----------



## ElaineG

Certo, *Silvia*, ma tra amici stretti, tutto è permesso!


----------



## combustion

Vorrei solo aggiungere che "babbo" e' molto usato anche in Romagna, non solo in Toscana, e che anche nel milanese ha accezione di persona "non molto sveglia". 
Ciao a tutti
comb...


----------



## valy822

A parte gli usi regionali, credo che tutto dipenda da un gusto soggettivo..infatti personalmente io chiamo mio padre "papi" e per me è tenerissimo (poi quando voglio qualcosa, rafforzo il termine del tipo "papino mio"... ) e non lo chiamerei mai "babbo" perchè non mi piace..ma si sa...de gustibus.. ciao


----------



## dsalvato

Alex_88 said:
			
		

> Io mio padre, lo chiamo quasi sempre "papi"...ed è piuttosto normale qui a Palermo...e non credo abbia alcuna valenza snob...


Beh, chiudete gli occhi e immaginate il suono della parola "papi" pronunciata da un milanese o da un palermitano. Sarà che sono di parte  (siciliana per metà) ma è decisamente diverso!

D


----------



## fiorilù

Mia figlia lo chiama Papuia - iiikkk.


----------



## claudine2006

Kaia said:


> Grazie a tutti per essere tanto gentili con me!
> -K-





dsalvato said:


> Beh, chiudete gli occhi e immaginate il suono della parola "papi" pronunciata da un milanese o da un palermitano. Sarà che sono di parte  (siciliana per metà) ma è decisamente diverso!
> 
> D


 Hai ragione! Nel primo caso suona davvero snob.
Io chiamo mio padre "papà" oppure "papi", in senso affettuoso. 
Non l'ho mai chiamato babbo, anche perchè so che è una parola che in Sicilia non ha un significato positivo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io 'papi', l'ho sentito per la prima volta pronunciato da un comico pugliese, il cui "jingle" è:
_Papi, ci séi? Cé la fai? Séi connèsso?

_Per gli studenti di italiano L2, la pronuncia corretta delle suddette vocali è:
_Papi, ci sèi? Cé la fai? Sèi cónnésso?_


----------



## olaszinho

Salve,
ho scoperto recentemente che la parola babbo si usa anche in alcune zone della Sardegna. Io credevo che si usasse soltanto in Toscana, Romagna, Marche e Umbria. Viene per caso usato  anche in altre zone d'Italia? Non mi riferisco tanto al suo utilizzo come sinonimo di papà, ma al modo istintivo e naturale di rivolgersi al proprio padre. Grazie per le vostre risposte.


----------



## laurentius87

Sì, sapevo che si usa anche in Sardegna.

Personalmente, ma per tradizione familiare, uso _babbo_ anche se qui (Piemonte) non è decisamente la forma più comune.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sotto la forma di "Babbo Natale" si usa in tutta Italia.

In Sicilia non potrebbe essere mai usato al posto di papà, per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> In Sicilia non potrebbe essere mai usato al posto di papà, per ovvi motivi.



Per curiosità, quali sono gli ovvi motivi?


----------



## infinite sadness

La parola "babbo" qui è intesa nel senso di scemo, sciocco, stupido.


----------



## olaszinho

infinite sadness said:


> La parola "babbo" qui è intesa nel senso di scemo, sciocco, stupido.


 
Il motivo non era per nulla ovvio.


----------



## ursu-lab

laurentius87 said:


> Personalmente, ma per tradizione familiare, uso _babbo_ anche se qui (Piemonte) non è decisamente la forma più comune.



Identica tradizione familiare, in Emilia.


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> La parola "babbo" qui è intesa nel senso di scemo, sciocco, stupido.



Ah, capisco


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

infinite sadness said:


> La parola "babbo" qui è intesa nel senso di scemo, sciocco, stupido.


 

Infatti.
Sono nata e ho sempre vissuto a Firenze, e chiamavo mio padre BABBO, però ogni estate andavo in Sicilia e sapevo che là questa parola aveva tutt'altro significato (una volta dei bambini, sentendomi chiamare mio padre, commentavano scandalizzati "dice babbo a so' pa'!"

Effettivamente, ripendanodci da più grande, mi sono chiesta speso come faceva mio padre a "sopportare" di sentirsi chiamare con una parola che per lui aveva quel significato negativo.


----------

